# When should I have my 1st scan



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello there hope you can guide me.

I am 37 and did my IVF procedure in India. The ET was on the 15th of July and OTD was on the 27th. I have tested positive. My LMP was 27th June. So that makes me 6 weeks today.

I have moved to surrey from London and my GP apparently spoke to Frimley Park hospital 2 weeks ago and faxed them a letter.

I am worried that I haven't had any communication from frimley park. I am 37 and had 3 embryos transferred. I also had a missed miscarriage when I was last pregnant.
I am yet to even speak to a mid wife.

Should I not have been scanned by now to check ectopic, multiple and viable pregnancy

Please advice!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi niki

A dating scan within the maternity service is between 11-14 weeks pregnant. 

Any scans prior to that would be through the early pregnancy service. Usually if you have pain/bleeding etc. 

Did you clinic recommend any early scans etc was this communicated to your GP? 

Ladies who have IVF here and 7wkz scans these are usually done at their IVF clinic 

Hope this clarifies things for you.

Has GP given them your new address. Have you moved GP also or is this your new GP?

Kaz xxx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Kaz 

My clinic in India asked me to do a early scan to rule out any ectopic pregnancies. Also as I had 3 embryos transferred they asked me to check how many had implanted as I had a positive pregnancy test within a week of my embryo transfer. I spoke to my GP and they referred me to the hospital in Surrey.

No I haven't changed GP yet. Yes the Gp has given them my new address.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then I would contact the hospital and your GP to chase up the scan. 

They may deem an early scan around 9 wks 

Kaz


----------

